# "Samsung SyncMaster P2450H"?



## Slovanista (5. September 2009)

Hallo.. 

Bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Monitor. Mir ist dabei der "Samsung SyncMaster P2450H" aufgefallen. Leider hab ich bisher keine brauchbaren Testberichte zu diesem Modell gefunden. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Modell gemacht?
Mfg


----------



## Daevl (5. September 2009)

abend,
genau wie du bin auch ich vor kurzem auf den bildschirm gestoßen und habe versucht google  testergebnisse zu entlocken-leider erfolgslos.
meine einzige quelle ist TFT-Monitore SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2450H
2ms reaktionszeit sind doch spitze?!
24" sind geil
der kontrast und die helligkeit stimmen auch
warum dann dieser spottpreis?!
wir brauchen hilfe^^


----------



## Screener (6. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe den Monitor seit ca. 2 Wochen und bin mit ihm sehr zufrieden .
Das Model wurde auch auf den "World Cyber Games 2009" eingesetzt.

Da es noch nicht soviele userinfos dazu gibt gebe ich euch mal ein paar links.
[User-Review] Erstes Review von mir zum Samsung P2250 ! - Forum de Luxx
Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS oder Samsung SyncMaster p2450h Entscheidungshilfe - Forum de Luxx

Und hier noch mit google (mehr oder weniger verständliche) übersetzte Testberichte.
Google Übersetzer

noch einer
Google Übersetzer

Ihr könnt auch öfters mal hier DigitalVersus 

nachsehen die werden ihn hoffentlich bald testen

Viel spass beim Lesen !!!!!!!


----------



## Daevl (6. September 2009)

hey,
danke für die antwort mit den links.
nach dem lesen der berichte steht meine entscheidung eigentlichfest:kaufen =D
mit samsung habe ich bis jetzt auch nur gute ehrfahrungen gemacht,mein alter war der SM 940BF...
mfg daevl


----------



## Screener (7. September 2009)

@Daevl
Ich helfe doch gerne 
Da dein SM 940BF ja auch ein TN-Panel verbaut hat kennst du ja die allgemeine schlechtere Blickwinkelabhängigkeit von TN's.

Ich bin mir sicher das auch du von dem Monitor begeistert sein wirst !
Viel spass damit 

Hier ist noch ein kleines Video als Vorgeschmack 

YouTube - Unboxing and Overview Samsung P2450H


----------



## Lahay (8. September 2009)

Ich habe den Monitor seit einigen Tagen und bin sehr zufrieden.
Das Bild, die Farben und die Helligkeit sind sehr gut. 
Der TFT ist uneingeschränkt spieletauglich, egal wie schnell das Game auch ist, 
es wird immer scharf dargestellt.

Einziger Kritikpunkt ist vielleicht der sehr schicke Rahmen des P2450H.
Er wäre, an den Seiten, eigentlich 18 mm breit, wurde aber noch mit 
einem durchsichtigen Rand von 4 mm versehen. Was den SyncMaster 
für den Betrieb von 2 Monitoren direkt nebeneinander ungeeignet macht. 
Man hätte dann immer einen 8 mm breiten, transparenten Streifen 
zwischen den beiden Bildschirmen.
Auch kann es ein wenig stören, das sich Texte und Symbole die ganz am 
Rand des Desktops sind, sich in der Innenseite des glänzenden Rahmens, spiegeln.

Schönheit hat auch immer seinen Preis.


----------



## drachenorden (8. September 2009)

Hab den TFT seit heute im Einsatz, da mein "hochwertiges" NEC-Panel momentan zur Garantieabwicklung außer Haus ist *ggg* - und was soll ich sagen: diesen TFT werde ich behalten.

Das P/L-Verhältnis ist hervorragend (wahrscheinlich dadurch bedingt, dass recht wenige Bewertungen im Netz zu finden sind > zuschlagen! *ggg*), das Design eher dezent-schick; keine störenden Geräusche, auch nicht bei Absenkung der Helligkeit.

Das Reaktionsverhalten ist für mein Empfinden sehr gut (Crysis, GRAW2, CoH, Wolfenstein ...), HD-Inhalte (Blu-ray, DVD, HD-Trailer) werden in bester Qualität wiedergegeben; vor allem gefällt (mir persönlich) die gute abgestimmte MagicBright-Option - die Kontrastanpassung verrichtet wirklich gut ihren Dienst. 

Im Übrigen ist der Monitor schon in den Werkseinstellungen überraschend gut abgestimmt (gerade die Farben), im direkten Vergleich zum LG Flatron W2453TQ eindeutig besser, auch wenn die Swivel-Funktion nicht als Ausstattungspunkt enthalten sein mag.

Angesichts des attraktiven Preises (~ 215 €) verfügt der Monitor über allen nötigen Schnittstellen, VGA/DVI/HDMI - insbesondere das Sensorfeld gefällt mit den zusätzlich darunter eingeblendeten Symbolen sehr. Die Ausleuchtung ist gleichmäßig, Lichthöfe sind kaum bis gar nicht auszumachen, ebenso keinerlei Pixelfehler. 

Wie schon erwähnt, einziger Kritikpunkt wäre der spiegelnde Rahmen, in welchem sich bisweilen Symbole abzeichnen, jedoch gewöhnt man sich nach ein paar Minuten daran. 

Im Lieferumfang ist ein VGA- und DVI- sowie das Netzkabel enthalten, Mikrofasertuch, Bedienungsanleitung und Treiber-CD. VGA- und DVI-Kabel könnten durchaus doppelt geschirmt sein, was allerdings verschmerzbar ist. Ein HDMI-Kabel ist nicht enthalten.

Insgesamt ein sehr guter Monitor, für das Preissegment hervorragend positioniert und in meinen Augen eindeutig eine Empfehlung wert!


----------



## BdB (12. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich war lange auf der Suche nach Testberichten zu diesem Bildschirm. Als ich genau wie ihr keine gefunden habe (dieser Beitrag war auch noch nicht existent) habe ich ihn mir einfach mal zum testen nach Hause kommen lassen mit der Option ihn bei nichtgefallen wieder zurück zu schicken. Dies ist bisher noch nicht passiert, denn ich bin in allen Punkten überzeugt. 

Auch die angeblichen Spiegleungen von denen hier die Rede ist sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Da ich im Moment nicht zu Hause bin kann ich dies auch nicht prüfen, aber es wird wahrscheinlich wirklich da sein aber mir ist es bisher nicht aufgefallen .

Der transparent Rand könnte allerdings wirklich den Einsatz von zwei Schirmen einschränken aber für den Preis auf jedenfall ein hinnehmbares Manko.

Alles in allem ein Top Produkt zu einem Top Preis. 
Falls irgendjemand noch infos benötigt, so kann ich gerne testen und berichten, denn ich weiss wie blöd es ist ein Produkt zu kaufen, von dem man praktisch nichts weiß.

Zu Spielen kann ich nur sagen: Absolut scharfes Bild auch bei schnellen Bewegungen. Ich habe bisher noch keine Schlieren ausmachen können auch nicht bei schnellen Szenen in G.R.I.D


----------



## Airblade85 (12. September 2009)

Tagchen Leute!!

Stehe kurz davor mir auch diesen TFT zu holen, was man so hört klngt ja schon prima. Meine Frage wäre nur, wie sieht es Bild aus wen man z.B eine xbox 360 oder PS3 anschließt?? Wird das Bild dann gestreckt oder gestaucht??. Für mich ist nämlich neben den PC Betrieb auch die ordentliche Darstellung bei ner Konsole wichtig.


----------



## BdB (12. September 2009)

Also mit Konsolen hab ich keine Erfahrung. Nur beim Fernsehen kann ich sagen, dass das Bild angepasst wird. Dies erledigt aber wahrscheinlich die Software meiner TV Karte.

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der das an Konsolen testen kann.


----------



## Airblade85 (12. September 2009)

*ja das wäre toll wen es jemand mal testen könnte, wie schon gesagt geht es mir darum, das die Bilder nicht gestaucht oder gestreckt werden.

Aso und noch was  wie weit kann man bei dem **Samsung SyncMaster P2450H die Auflösung runter stellen??
*


----------



## Dragonbreath66 (12. September 2009)

Salve writers,
bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem "Nachfolger" für meine Monitore (Sam.SynchMaster 700p Plus u. 970p). Habe den Synchmaster P2250 u. P2450H ins Auge gefasst über die ich bisher recht viel lesen konnte. Vermisse aber einen Hinweis über die "Farbtreue" ? Es würde mir bei der Entscheidung helfen, wenn die jeweiligen User der Monitore mir ein kurzes Statement über die Farbtreue der Bilder posten würden  , da selbiger bei mir auch zum Videoschnitt, neben Gamble, eingesetzt wird. Wie bemerkt, steht Samsung ganz oben auf der Liste (Ich wurde noch nie enttäuscht v.d.Qualität)

solong Drag.


----------



## BdB (12. September 2009)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> *ja das wäre toll wen es jemand mal testen könnte, wie schon gesagt geht es mir darum, das die Bilder nicht gestaucht oder gestreckt werden.
> 
> Aso und noch was  wie weit kann man bei dem **Samsung SyncMaster P2450H die Auflösung runter stellen??
> *


Werd ich mit den Windows Einstellungen testen. Allerdings kann ich das erst morgen abend machen, da ich bisweilen ca 300km von meinen Schirm entfernt bin .


Dragonbreath66 schrieb:


> Salve writers,
> bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem "Nachfolger" für meine Monitore (Sam.SynchMaster 700p Plus u. 970p). Habe den Synchmaster P2250 u. P2450H ins Auge gefasst über die ich bisher recht viel lesen konnte. Vermisse aber einen Hinweis über die "Farbtreue" ? Es würde mir bei der Entscheidung helfen, wenn die jeweiligen User der Monitore mir ein kurzes Statement über die Farbtreue der Bilder posten würden  , da selbiger bei mir auch zum Videoschnitt, neben Gamble, eingesetzt wird. Wie bemerkt, steht Samsung ganz oben auf der Liste (Ich wurde noch nie enttäuscht v.d.Qualität)
> 
> solong Drag.



Kann ich auch testen wenn du mir sagst wie .


----------



## Airblade85 (12. September 2009)

@BdB

ja das wäre echt schön wende da mal schauen könntest 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch raus bekommen wie sich der Monitor mit ner Konsole über HDMI verhält , wen das auch passt, dann hab ich mein Monitor gefunden.

P.S was ist den überhaupt der unterchid zwischen dem 16:9 und dem 16:10 Format?? Die paar Pixel mehr bringen doch im grunde nur bei office Arbeiten etwas (wen überhaupt, den 24" ist ja schon mächtig groß).


----------



## Dragonbreath66 (12. September 2009)

@BdB
find ich super das Du Dich diesem "Problem" annimmst 
Das WIE ist leicht erklärt: mach ein Bild mit einer Kamera (digital od. analog), vergleiche das erstellte Bild mit der Realität(anpass.Farbe, Helligkeit,u.dgl. erlaubt, jedoch nicht drehen), sind sie identisch kannst Du folgend weiter machen;
bei digital -> Bild UNBEARBEITET auf deinen Pc portieren u. in einen Ordner speichern. Jetzt kannst Du beide Bilder anzeigen lassen ( eines am Pc, das andere am Kamara-Display) sind sie identisch (kein Rot-, Blau- od. Grünstich,...) dann ist der Monitor o.k.. Beachte aber das Du das Reverenzbild nicht bearbeitest (auch nicht drehen!), da bei jedem Arbeitsschritt Bilddaten verloren gehen können.
bei analog -> etwas aufwendiger, da das erstellte Bild ausgedruckt vor Dir liegen sollte. Das ausgedruckte Bild sollte ebenfalls der Realität gleich sehen. Nun wird es per Farbscanner auf den Pc übertragen (hierbei auf die höchst mögliche Auflösung des Scanners einstellen). Jetzt kannst du wieder beide Bilder (das ausgedruckte u. das am Desktop) vergleichen. Diese Methode ist jedoch wesentlich ungenauer, da nach dem Scannen auf dem zu testenden Monitor die Ausgabe erfolgt. Es ginge auch hier noch etwas genauer, aber das würde den Rahmen sprengen 
thank's, Drag.


----------



## Lahay (12. September 2009)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> Tagchen Leute!!
> 
> Stehe kurz davor mir auch diesen TFT zu holen, was man so hört klngt ja schon prima. Meine Frage wäre nur, wie sieht es Bild aus wen man z.B eine xbox 360 oder PS3 anschließt?? Wird das Bild dann gestreckt oder gestaucht??. Für mich ist nämlich neben den PC Betrieb auch die ordentliche Darstellung bei ner Konsole wichtig.


Im Menu des P2450H kann man unter Größe & Position die Bildgröße auf Auto oder Breit stellen. 
Und das funktioniert tadellos, auf Breit, wird natürlich jede Auflösung gestreckt oder gestaucht 
um sie an das Breitbildformat anzupassen. Auf Auto sieht man immer die original Auflösung die 
dann natürlich nicht immer den ganzen Bildschirm in Anspruch nimmt, links und rechts bleibt ein 
Teil des Bildes schwarz.


----------



## Airblade85 (12. September 2009)

naja die Konsole sind ja praktisch auf 16:9 ausgelegt, also müsste das ja eigentlich passen oder?


----------



## Lahay (12. September 2009)

Mit Konsolen kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber wenn die auf 16:9 ausgelegt sind, dann passt das schon sehr gut.


----------



## Jami (12. September 2009)

Daevl schrieb:


> abend,
> genau wie du bin auch ich vor kurzem auf den bildschirm gestoßen und habe versucht google  testergebnisse zu entlocken-leider erfolgslos.
> meine einzige quelle ist TFT-Monitore SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2450H
> 2ms reaktionszeit sind doch spitze?!
> ...


Die 2 ms sind Grau zu Grau, und werden von so gut wie jedem Hersteller angegeben. Viel wichtiger wären die schwarz zu weiß-Zeiten.


----------



## BdB (13. September 2009)

Dragonbreath66 schrieb:


> @BdB
> find ich super das Du Dich diesem "Problem" annimmst
> Das WIE ist leicht erklärt: mach ein Bild mit einer Kamera (digital od. analog), vergleiche das erstellte Bild mit der Realität(anpass.Farbe, Helligkeit,u.dgl. erlaubt, jedoch nicht drehen), sind sie identisch kannst Du folgend weiter machen;
> bei digital -> Bild UNBEARBEITET auf deinen Pc portieren u. in einen Ordner speichern. Jetzt kannst Du beide Bilder anzeigen lassen ( eines am Pc, das andere am Kamara-Display) sind sie identisch (kein Rot-, Blau- od. Grünstich,...) dann ist der Monitor o.k.. Beachte aber das Du das Reverenzbild nicht bearbeitest (auch nicht drehen!), da bei jedem Arbeitsschritt Bilddaten verloren gehen können.
> ...



Also ich werde das digital machen . Aber eben erst heute abend. Ich hoffe ich bekomm das in der gewünschten Genauigkeit hin. Bis dahin noch etwas Geduld bitte.

Gruß BdB


----------



## Screener (13. September 2009)

Dragonbreath66 schrieb:


> Salve writers,
> bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem "Nachfolger" für meine Monitore (Sam.SynchMaster 700p Plus u. 970p). Habe den Synchmaster P2250 u. P2450H ins Auge gefasst über die ich bisher recht viel lesen konnte. Vermisse aber einen Hinweis über die "Farbtreue" ? Es würde mir bei der Entscheidung helfen, wenn die jeweiligen User der Monitore mir ein kurzes Statement über die Farbtreue der Bilder posten würden  , da selbiger bei mir auch zum Videoschnitt, neben Gamble, eingesetzt wird. Wie bemerkt, steht Samsung ganz oben auf der Liste (Ich wurde noch nie enttäuscht v.d.Qualität)
> 
> solong Drag.



Auf den von mir eingefügten übersetzten Links mit Testberichten gibt es auch einen mit einem Link zu einem kallibrierten Farbprofil.
Das kannst du dir herunterladen.
Du musst den Monitor dan mit den dort angegebenen Einstellungen (Helligkeit, Kontrast und Farbwert )betreiben damit du eine Farbneutrale Darstellung hast.

Der Monitor macht aber schon mit seinen Werkseinstellungen einen ziemlich farbneutralen Eindruck.

Da der Monitor aber nur über eine Abdeckung von 77.5% des SRGB Farbraums verfügt (was für einen TFT mit Tn-Panel aber im guten Durchschnitt liegt) ist er wie die meisten TFT's mit TN-Panel nicht für professionelle Bildbearbeitung geschaffen.

Hier ist der direkte Link zum Farbprofil Google Übersetzer


----------



## Airblade85 (13. September 2009)

So leute laut ein paar Leuten die ich gefragt habe dürfte das Anschließen an einer Konsole kein Problem darstelle, da die meisten Spiele eh für das 16:9 Format ausgelegt sind.

Jetzt trotzdem noch eine Frage und zwar, wie ist der Monitor für zocker?? lassen sich Spiele wie Crysis, FR2, Wolfenstein u.s.w gut drauf zocken?? Wie ist das Bild?? gibt es irgendwelche schwarze Balken?? wirkt das Bild gestauch oder gequetscht?? hat vielleicht jemand ein Video oder bilder wo man mal sehen kann wie das im 16:9 Format bei zocken ausschaut?


----------



## Dorni (13. September 2009)

Ich möchte nicht extra ein neues Thema erstellen, deswegen funke ich hier mal dazwischen:

schwanke zurzeit zwischen diesen Samsung und den Asus VW246H, 
hat jemand vielleicht schonmal beide vor sich gesehen und kann eine Empfehlung aussprechen?
*
*


----------



## Airblade85 (14. September 2009)

> So leute laut ein paar Leuten die ich gefragt habe dürfte das Anschließen an einer Konsole kein Problem darstelle, da die meisten Spiele eh für das 16:9 Format ausgelegt sind.
> 
> Jetzt trotzdem noch eine Frage und zwar, wie ist der Monitor für zocker?? lassen sich Spiele wie Crysis, FR2, Wolfenstein u.s.w gut drauf zocken?? Wie ist das Bild?? gibt es irgendwelche schwarze Balken?? wirkt das Bild gestauch oder gequetscht?? hat vielleicht jemand ein Video oder bilder wo man mal sehen kann wie das im 16:9 Format bei zocken ausschaut?



kann niemand was sagen?


----------



## Lahay (14. September 2009)

Darüber wurde schon alles geschrieben. 
Auch war der Samsung SyncMaster P2450H der offizielle TFT-Bildschirm für die 
deutsche eSport Elite beim national Finale auf der Games Convention Online in Leipzig.

Ich zocke jetzt fast 2 Wochen mit dem Teil und der Monitor ist perfekt dafür.

Aber wenn Du es so genau wissen willst, dann warte noch etwa 2 Wochen.
Bis dahin wird es ja wohl die ersten Zeitschriften geben, die den Bildschirm bewerten.


----------



## Airblade85 (14. September 2009)

aso ok  jetzt ist es eh zu spät  hab das Teil gerade bestellt. Und wen ihr sagt das die Bilder drauf geil aussehen dann glaube ich euch mal *hehe*


----------



## BdB (15. September 2009)

So Leute,
sorry für mein spätes Schreiben aber hier war die I-Net Leitung tot. Dafür hatte ich genügend Zeit zum testen:

Auflösung: Also ich lann bis 800x600 runterstellen und auch alle von Windows angegebenen zwischenschritte sind drin. GGf. erscheinen eben Balken oder es wird gestreckt/gestaucht.

Farbtreue:
Dazu muss ich erst mal sagen, dass ich auf diesem Gebiet ein absoluter Leie bin und meine Wertung aus diesem Grund nicht ausschlaggebend sein sollte. Ich habe verschiedene Fotos mit einer Canon Exilim gemacht und bin der gegebenen Anleitung gefolgt. Nach kurzem Rumstellen an den Farben (minimal) konnte ich keinen Untershcied mehr zwischen der Aufnahme auf dem Schirm und dem realen Bild erkennen. Aber wie gesagt mein Auge ist nicht geübt.

Und zum Zocken:
Herrlich!!!

Grüße BdB


----------



## uss-voyager (18. September 2009)

hallo ich war heute mal in einem MM und habe mir dann mal ein prospekt mit genommen und habe da drin dann diesen monitor gesehn SyncMaster P2450H für 229€. im internet kostet der um die 210€ mit porto würde wohl das gleich bei rauskommen. habe mir überlegt den monitor morgen vielleicht zu kaufen.
zur zeit habe ich den LG L227WT. würde sich das überhaupt lohnen da umzusteigen?
und wenn was könnte ich für mein alten monitor noch kriegen? ist knap ein jahr alt.

edit: ich seh grad der p2450h hat eine auflösung von 1920x1080 wäre da ein monitor mit 1920x1200 nicht besser zb samsung T240 ? benutzen tue ich den monitor hauptsächlich zum spielen.
dann wäre da noch 16:9 oder 16:10 ?


----------



## Airblade85 (20. September 2009)

ach was ich auch noch mal fragen wollte  Wie sieht es den mit Pixelfehler aus?? Schon jemand welche ausgemacht?? Oder ist der TFT Pixelfehler frei? Ok ich weiss das es von TFT zu TFT unterschiedlich ist, aber wen von 10 Monitoren keiner ein Fehler hatte, dann kann man ja schon sagen das der Monitor nicht anfällig ist.


----------



## KrickKrack (20. September 2009)

Meiner ist gestern gekommen.

Habe einen Pixelfehler genau in der Mitte. 
Der Punkt ist rot. Mal sehen was ich jetzt damit mache.
Wenn er mich die nächsten Tage nicht weiter stört behalt ich ihn wohl.


----------



## BdB (20. September 2009)

Eben gelesen, ca. 20 min gesucht und nix gefunden. Hab diese Site hier verwendet.
Pixelfehler-Test für TFT-LCD-Flachbildschirme

Falls jemand noch gern einen anderen Test ausgeführt haben möchte: Bitte melden.


----------



## drachenorden (20. September 2009)

*@Airblade85*
Das ist von Panel zu Panel unterschiedlich, daher kann es hierzu *keine generelle Aussage* geben; mein P2450H weist keine Pixelfehler auf, wobei das bereits bei den letzten 5 TFT-Käufen nicht der Fall war. MfG.


----------



## Airblade85 (20. September 2009)

mmhh kann ich den dann einfach zurück schicken, wen ich ein Pixelfehler habe und ein neuen ordern?? Oder muss ich das dann so hinnehmen?? Naja im Grunde kommt es ja auch drauf an wo der Fehler genau ist, wen er z.B am Rand ist, dann stört er nicht wirklich ind der Mitte aber um so mehr.

@KrickKrack 

probiere das mal her, vielleicht hilft es ja

http://www.winboard.org/forum/news/42993-tipp-des-tages-pixelfehler-auf-tfts-finden-und-beheben.html


----------



## drachenorden (21. September 2009)

*@Airblade85*
Ich gehe mal davon aus, Du orderst online oder per Telefon? Dann wäre natürlich binnen 14 Tagen eine Rücksendung, ohne Angabe einer Begründung, möglich. Demzufolge hast Du ja keinen Nachteil; wenn Du ganz sicher sein möchtest, bieten diverse Shops eine Überprüfung auf Pixelfehler (i. d. R. kostenpflichtig, dafür garantiert) an; ich persönlich habe das noch nie genutzt und bei keinem meiner TFT-Käufe einen Pixelfehler gehabt, glücklicherweise ...

Je nach Hersteller/Modell sowie der jeweils geltenden Pixelfehlerklasse musst Du allerdings eine bestimmte Pixelfehlerzahl hinnehmen - grundsätzlich.

MfG.


----------



## Airblade85 (21. September 2009)

naja wende sagst das bei dir und bei 5 anderen die den Monitor haben keine Pixelfehler aufgetreten sind, dann hoffe ich mal das es bei mir nicht andert sein wird.
Und ja bei HRV kannste ein Test machen, aber da Zahlste erstmal noch 20€ drauf und selbst dann kannste nicht sicher sein, dass der Monitor ok ist. Denke mal nicht das die sich da ne Stunde vorm Monitor setzen und nach Pixelfehlern suchen.


----------



## drachenorden (21. September 2009)

... einfach beim günstigsten Shop bestellen und retournieren, sofern Dir der Monitor nicht gefällt; zuletzt hab ich bei redcoon gekauft und die letzte Retoure wurde binnen Wochenfrist unbürokratisch aufs Konto zurück überwiesen.

Ansonsten: bei Media Markt vorbeischauen, 229 € aktuell im Prospekt ... MfG.


----------



## NikoA (21. September 2009)

So hab ichs auch gemacht. Hoffe einfach mal das beste was Pixelfehler angeht. Wollte mal n kleinen Tipp geben, weil der Monitor bei uns im MM schon ausverkauft ist:

Hab ihn gerade über Amazon Marketplace über Hardwareversand.de bestellt. Hat mit Versand knapp 214 Euros gekostet. Nochmal: nicht über Hardwareversand.de direkt, sondern bei amazon das Gerät suchen und dann auf die Angebote gehen, die nicht direkt von Amazon kommen. Vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem


----------



## KrickKrack (21. September 2009)

So hab ichs auch gemacht.
Ist schon ganz witzig, dass das Gerät bei Marketplace billiger ist, als bei HWV selbst und dazu nur 3,99 Versandkosten dazu kommen, anstatt 11.


----------



## chrisz84 (22. September 2009)

Ich hab mir den P2450H gestern beim MM geholt und bin schlichtweg begeistert. Hatte vorher nen Samsung 226bw, aber is schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Habs Zocken mit Crysis, Race Driver Grid und Call of Duty 4 getestet...alles einwandfrei spielbar, also keine Nachteile aufgrund der Größe im Vergleich zu meinem alten 22-Zöller. Vor allem Crysis sieht in Full-HD genial aus, aber auch sonst gibts eine klare Verbesserung der Darstellung, aber keinen spürbaren Performance-Rückgang. Beim Film schauen ist das 16:9 auch im Vorteil zum alten 16:10, wird halt einfach besser ausgenutzt und auch die Qualität lässt sich sehen.
Zum Gamen in Full-HD: 
Mit folgendem System wars kein Problem.
Q9550 @ 3,0GHz
8Gb 1066 Ram
GTX 260 (Werks-OC: Golden Sample von Gainward)


----------



## Bond2602 (22. September 2009)

chrisz84 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den P2450H gestern beim MM geholt und bin schlichtweg begeistert. Hatte vorher nen Samsung 226bw, aber is schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Habs Zocken mit Crysis, Race Driver Grid und Call of Duty 4 getestet...alles einwandfrei spielbar, also keine Nachteile aufgrund der Größe im Vergleich zu meinem alten 22-Zöller. Vor allem Crysis sieht in Full-HD genial aus, aber auch sonst gibts eine klare Verbesserung der Darstellung, aber keinen spürbaren Performance-Rückgang. Beim Film schauen ist das 16:9 auch im Vorteil zum alten 16:10, wird halt einfach besser ausgenutzt und auch die Qualität lässt sich sehen.
> Zum Gamen in Full-HD:
> Mit folgendem System wars kein Problem.
> Q9550 @ 3,0GHz
> ...



Das ist ja lustig, genau das gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben 

Ich hab meinen grade bekommen (von notebooksbilliger.de) und hatte auch vorher nen 226BW.

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen 

Vorallem kann man den gut an eine PS3 anschließen, einfach nur super


----------



## KrickKrack (22. September 2009)

Mein alter war auch ein 226BW


----------



## Bond2602 (22. September 2009)

KrickKrack schrieb:


> Mein alter war auch ein 226BW



Jap, desswegen hab ich ja geschreiben "ich auch"   ^^


----------



## Dragonbreath66 (23. September 2009)

@BdB,
danke für Deine Mühe, bezüglich der Farbtreue.  Werde mir dieses "Bildwiedergabegerät" mal näher ansehe. Bisher lese ich durchwegs positive Erfahrungen mit diesem TFT


----------



## NikoA (23. September 2009)

Soo meiner ist auch gekommen. Ging echt flott: Montag abend bestellt und heute morgen geliefert. Ich werde auch mal n klein wenig Feedback schreiben, allerdings erst nach Freitag, weil ich dann ne wichtige Arbeit abgeben muss und der Monitor ist meine "Belohnung" ;P
Ich hab recht hohe Erwartungen und bin gespannt ob er die erfüllt.


----------



## KrickKrack (24. September 2009)

@Bond2602

Ja schon, aber wohl auf die Aussage von chrisz84.




chrisz84 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den P2450H gestern beim MM geholt und bin schlichtweg begeistert. Hatte vorher nen Samsung 226bw, ...


----------



## KrickKrack (25. September 2009)

Mein 2450 hatte ja einen Pixelfehler.
An sich nicht schlimm, wenn es nicht ein roter Punkt genau in der Mitte gewesen wäre.
Ich hab mir also einen zweiten bestellt, der gestern ganz ohne Pixelfehler angekommen ist.


----------



## Bond2602 (27. September 2009)

KrickKrack schrieb:


> @Bond2602
> 
> Ja schon, aber wohl auf die Aussage von chrisz84.



Ups, sry, habe ich falsch gesehen 

Aber gut, dass du jetzt auch einen ohne Pixelfehler hast


----------



## KrickKrack (27. September 2009)

Ja das freut.


----------



## goliath (27. September 2009)

Hi Leute !

Wie siehts denn mit Brumm-Geräuschen aus, sobald die Helligkeit unter 100% geregelt wird ???

Ich hatte den Samsung 2443BW zuhause, der brummte lauter als mein PC 

Ich sitze oft abends/nachts vorm PC, Fenster zu, und keinerlei Nebengeräusche... !!!

Bitte für Feedback

PS: Hab grad den LG 2452TX vor mir stehen, der brummt nämlich auch


----------



## alex0582 (27. September 2009)

so da ich auch einen lg 2453tq geordert hatte und dieser mir nicht gelifert werden konnte vom shop werde ich jetzt diesen monitor hier leifern das desing und die daten sprechen echt für sich ich hoffe er überzeugt auch im pcgh test der lg is ja momentan noch spitzenreiter


----------



## KrickKrack (28. September 2009)

Also mein P2450H ist in allen Helligkeiten nicht zu hören.


----------



## f4bs (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

ich bin ebenfalls an diesem TFT interessiert und hab zurzeit nen 19" Monitor vor mir zu stehen. Mich würden mal die Abmessungen vom Panel interessieren, die Höhe und Breite der TFT-Matrix, sprich der Monitor ohne die Ränder. Leider finde ich dazu nix im Netz und auch bei Samsung steht nix auf der Seite.
Bin ja mal gespannt, was mich da erwartet .

thx in advance


----------



## KrickKrack (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich zu Hause bin, mess ich das mal aus.

edit sagt:

ca. 53,2cm x 29,9cm


----------



## goliath (1. Oktober 2009)

Also, das hört sich ja alles ganz gut an,

aber mir gefällt irgendwie das 16:9 Format überhaupt nicht !


Ich habe auf den getestetem Samsung 2443BW nun die 16:10
Auflösung gehabt und muss sagen, diese ist um einiges "höher" !

Getestet hab ich es auch mit CoD4, habe die Auflösung 1920:1080
nativ gefahren (also mit schwarzen Balken oben und unten)

Ich war erschrocken, wieviel DAS ausmacht !

Da fehlt nen ganzes End vom Sichtfeld !

Ich verstehe nur nciht, warum der Markt mit den 16:9ern zugeworfen
werden und es kaum 16:10 Bildschirme gibt 

Wie kommt ihr mit der Auflösung so klar ?
Habt ihr schonmal mit 16:10 verglichen ?


----------



## KrickKrack (1. Oktober 2009)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass ein 16:9 24" eben genau das Stück breiter ist, das ihm in der Höhe fehlt, da die Diagonale die gleiche ist.


----------



## alex0582 (2. Oktober 2009)

so meiner is gestern gekommen und ich bin auch sehr begeistert von dem monitor top desing, top auflösung und was wichtig is kein brummen und keine pixelfehler habe ihn heut enacht schon mit need for speed shift gequält in 1920:1080 und alles was shift an grafik her gibt geil einfach nur geil sehr zu empfehlen der monitor


----------



## goliath (2. Oktober 2009)

KrickKrack schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass ein 16:9 24" eben genau das Stück breiter ist, das ihm in der Höhe fehlt, da die Diagonale die gleiche ist.



Mag sein, aber die Pixel werden dadurch auch nicht mehr !

Im Vergleich zu 16:10 sind es halt weniger Pixel in der nativen Auflösung...

Hab mir den 2443BW jetzt nochmal bestellt, bin am überlegen ob ich mir den P2450H einfach mal dazubestellen soll...

Derjenige TFT der nicht sirrt und brummt bei verringerter Helligkeit wird behalten , und wenn beide sirren ->


----------



## alex0582 (3. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand ne idee warum die ganzen pc monitore diesen hellen steeifen oben und unten haben ? kann man den irgednwie weg bekommen beim flmegucken muß ich dauernd drauf gucken


----------



## alceleniel (4. Oktober 2009)

Seit heute bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer des P2450H, hauptsächlich Dank dieses Threads hier und den vielen positiven Stimmen. Hatte noch den XL2370 in der näheren Überlegung, aber da es da bei einigen Probleme gibt und ich im direkten Vergleich heute im MM nicht wirklich einen Unterschied feststellen konnte, waren es mir die 100 Euro nicht wert. 

Nur an das breite Bild muss ich mich jetzt erst mal gewöhnen... mein alter war ein 19" 4:3 TFT


----------



## KrickKrack (4. Oktober 2009)

alceleniel schrieb:


> ... mein alter war ein 19" 4:3 TFT



Das ist definitiv ein geiler Effekt. 

Als ich damals auf den 226BW umgestiegen bin, hab ich mehrmals davor gestanden und gedacht.

Boah ist das ein Teil.  Und da ist die Freude doppelt groß.


----------



## Lahay (5. Oktober 2009)

alex0582 schrieb:


> hat jemand ne idee warum die ganzen pc monitore diesen hellen steeifen oben und unten haben ? kann man den irgednwie weg bekommen beim flmegucken muß ich dauernd drauf gucken


Helle Streifen   Bitte schreibe mal genauer, was Du meinst.


----------



## Airblade85 (8. Oktober 2009)

So hab den Monitor nun auch seit ein paar tagen und ich muss sagen: "Boohh was fürn geiles Teil"  Bin auch total begeister von diesem schönen Monitor. Und auch bei mir ist nirgends ein Pixelfehler aus zu machen was natürlich noch schöner ist. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, was die optimale Einstellung für diesem Monitor ist. Hab die Helligkeit schon auf 50 runter geschraubt, aber sonst noch nichts weiter eingestellt. Nutzt ihr den Magic Color?? Auf was habt ihr den Gestellt?? Ich hab den einfach mal auf Intelligent gestellt. Naja wäre aber schön wen jemand mal schreiben könnte was die beste Einstellung zum zocken ist 

P.S Aso Wegen dem Bild bei Konsolen (falls jemand eine über diesen Monitor betreiben will). Das Bild wird einwandfrei inwiedergegeben  Also nirgends irgendwelchen schwarze Balken oder so, außerdem wird das Bild auch nicht gestreckt oder gestaucht.


----------



## Lahay (9. Oktober 2009)

Der P2450H ist schon ein geiles Teil!
Achtung, jegliches fummeln an den Einstellungen, macht nur Fingerabdrücke, auf dem sehr schicken Rahmen!


----------



## _hellgate_ (10. Oktober 2009)

hab ihm mir auch gehol abe rmit 23" bin mal gespannt wie er ist heute bestelt


----------



## neoman (14. Oktober 2009)

> hat jemand ne idee warum die ganzen pc monitore diesen hellen steeifen oben und unten haben ? kann man den irgednwie weg bekommen beim flmegucken muß ich dauernd drauf gucken


Hab mir auch diesen Moni gekauft. Auch bei mir stelle ich diese hellen Streifen fest. Das äußert sich wie folgt. Wenn man einen dunklen Hintergrund eingestellt hat, sieht man im oberen Bereich des Panels einen hellen horizontalen ca. 1cm dicken hellen Streifen. Tippe das es an einer unausgeglichenen Hintergrundbeleuchtung liegt. 

Darauf hin habe ich den Moni wieder zurück geschickt und mir einen neuen bestellt. Kaum zu fassen, der zweite hat haargenau das selbe Problem. 

Nun meine Frage, hat dieses Problem nur ich und meine Vorposter oder tritt dieses Problem auch bei anderen auf.

Mich stört sich schon sehr, weilman immer hinschaut, wie schon gesagt z.B. bei Filmen oder wenn man Grafikbearbeitung macht.

Ware über Antworten sehr erfreut, auch über Tipps wie man das Problem beseitigen kann, z.B. durch nachjustieren des Monitors oder ob das Problem mit der Zeit von alleine verschwindet.



@alex0582

sind bei dir diese Streifen immer noch oder sind sie in der Zwischenzeit weniger geworden bzw. ganz verschwunden???


mfg neoman


----------



## Lahay (18. Oktober 2009)

Helle Streifen  Mein P2450H hat ein super Bild!


----------



## je86 (18. Oktober 2009)

werd mich hier ebenfalls mal einreihen! klasse Monitor. Super Bild, keine Schlieren sowie gut zum Spielen geeignet!  Der alte 226BW hat seinen Dienst erfüllt und kann nun in Rente...


----------



## alex0582 (18. Oktober 2009)

hallo

alo ich bin mit dem monitor auch sehr zufrieden aber bei schwarzem bild ganz oben dieser leicht helle rand ist immer noch da is aber wirklich leicht bei anderen z.b. beim t240 oder bei meinem alten acer ist dieser rand um einiges krasser


----------



## No_47 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

was habt ihr für Grakas ? Reicht für den Bildschirm ne 4870 1gb ?

Gruss


----------



## Wanderer (19. Oktober 2009)

Die 4870er war doch bis vor wenigen Wochen eine HighEnd-Karte


----------



## Anfänger (28. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir heute den P2450H gekauft.

Bei schwarzem Bild sehe ich oben und unten auch einen hellen Rand. Oben ist es heller als unten.

Keine Pixelfehler. Egal welche Helligkeit, kein Summen und Brummen.

xBox 360 angeschlossen und sofort gespielt, nur nicht in Full HD, obwohl Einstellung von Konsole auf 1080i oder 1080p ? Die Ränder, von Personen und Gegenständen sind im Spiel unscharf.

Ist der Ramen bei eurem Gerät oben auch leicht in der Mitte nach unten gebogen (nicht gerade) ?
Schaut mal bitte oben an der letzten Pixelreihe,von links nach rechts (oder umgekehrt), ob ihr da einen Höhenunterschied zum Rahmen festellen könnt. Mich stört das,wegen der Spiegelung an der Kante.

Sonst bin ich begeistert.


----------



## Airblade85 (29. Oktober 2009)

> Bei schwarzem Bild sehe ich oben und unten auch einen hellen Rand. Oben ist es heller als unten.



ok der "helle" Rand ist ne optische Täuschung vom Rahmen. Da der Rahmen son schwarzen Hochglanz Lack drauf hat, spiegelt sich das Bild im Rahmen und man bildet sich ein das da irgendwie ein heller Streifen ist .



> xBox 360 angeschlossen und sofort gespielt, nur nicht in Full HD, obwohl Einstellung von Konsole auf 1080i oder 1080p ? Die Ränder, von Personen und Gegenständen sind im Spiel unscharf.



wie haste die 360 angeschlossen?? Also ich habs über HDMI und bei mir ist nichts unscharf oder so. 



> st der Ramen bei eurem Gerät oben auch leicht in der Mitte nach unten gebogen (nicht gerade) ?



ja die Biegung habe ich auch  Jedenfalls sieht es so aus *hehe*, aber auch das ist mal wieder nur ne optische Täuschung 

Naja nichts ist perfekt, aber ansonsten ist das Teil echt genial!!


----------



## Jonsa (29. Oktober 2009)

Servus zusammen, bin zufällig dank google auf das Forum gestoßen und dachte mir hier kann man mir mit dem Monitor weiterhelfen 

Ich würde mir diesen Monitor gerne holen um u. A. meine PS3 anzuschließen. Da ich das gern über den HDMI eingang machen würde frage ich mich jetzt, wie ich Sound zu meinen 2.1 Lautsprechern bekomme. Kann ich da einfach den Kopfhörerausgang des Monitors nehmen und hinten in den Anschluss der Boxen stecken?

MFG Jonsa


----------



## Metbier (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin, hat der SyncMaster P2450H eigendlich Integrierte Lautsprecher ? und nen Scart Anschluss ? 
wollte nämlich meine  Playstation 2 dran an schlissen....

gruss....


----------



## Jonsa (29. Oktober 2009)

@ Metbier - er hat weder integrierte Lautsprecher, noch einen Scartanschluss. Es gibt allerdings Scart->VGA Adapter, allerdings kann ich da keine Garantie darauf geben das es funktioniert.

Mfg Jonsa


----------



## Metbier (29. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich mir es doch gedacht, dann hat Mediamarkt die falschen Daten drinen! Das finde ich garnicht gut  

Media Markt. Samsung SyncMaster P2450H. TFT-Monitore bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.

Was haltet, sagt ihr dazu ???


----------



## BläckStar (29. Oktober 2009)

Hab da nicht angerufen^^
einfach hin heute und geholt, auf dem Schild stand aber 230 Euro also von daher 
Ich denke das das ein Sonderangebot ist^^ und wenn man viel Platz und 400 Öcken hat sollte man zuschlagen ^^

In diesem SInne
BS.

PS: Aber du kannst an den Monitor hinten Lautsprecher anschließen.^^


----------



## Anfänger (29. Oktober 2009)

Warum spielgelt es dann nicht links und rechts ? 

Optische Täuschungen ? Ja stimmt, ist ja auch 3D.

Konsole über HDMI angeschlossen.


----------



## Metbier (29. Oktober 2009)

hmm, sorry, ich weiss auch nicht was ich davon halten soll. Ich fahr morgen hin, und kauf ihn mir, dann werde ich es ja sehen!


----------



## Metbier (30. Oktober 2009)

Tzzz, falsche angaben beim Mediamarkt, hab ihn mir gerade gekauft, aber nichts mit scart und 2*3 Watt Lautsprecher und so weiter....


----------



## BläckStar (31. Oktober 2009)

Für was brauch man Lautsprecher am Monitor??

find das Unnütze, mit externen Lautsprechern hat man viel mehr.

Wenn ich mal Konsole spielen will, dann über meine Flachbildfernseher. Der Samsung ist ja auch eher ein Desktopmonitor. 

Jeder wie er es am besten mag. 

Dennoch is der P2450H ein Top Monitor


----------



## Freeman1979 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine frage die eigentlich nur entfernt was mit dem TFT zu tun haben. 

Ich hab den mir gekauft und die xbox mit dem vga kabel angeschlossen. Also ich kann ja die Auflösung jetzt hochstellen auf, also 1920-1080, aber die Quali ist trotzdem nicht so gut wie an meinem LCD der HD ready hat. Hängt das am VGA kabel? gibs da nen anderes Kabel ne bessere Möglichkeit?? Meine xbox hat eben kein HDMI ausgang.

Also die HD quali des monitors find ich jetzt net sooo dolle muss ich sagen auch blueray filme sehen Nicht wirklich nach HD aus. Nur normal wie DVD.


----------



## Mitosp (31. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
bin neu hier deshalb wollt ich mal fragen ob wer den p2470h kennt und weiss welcher unterschied zum 50er besteht?


----------



## Tempelritter (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi, möchte mir auch den 2450 zulegen. Mir ist da nur ein negativer Bericht aufgefallen, und zwar hier bei Idealo von dem User "Daniel Thiel". Könnt ihr das bestätigen?

Zitat: "Der Monitor weist starkes "backlight bleeding" auf, was sich mit Aussagen andere Besitzer deckt, die das gleiche Problem in Foren aufbringen. Oben/Unten ist ein ca. 1-2 cm heller Streifen am Desktop wahrnehmbar, wie auch der Schwarzwert bei Wiedergabe von Filmen extrem unbefriedigend ist, das Bild ist auch nach mehrfacher Kalibrierungsversuchen immer noch mehr grau als schwarz."

Außerdem wird des öfteren ein Brummen erwähnt, Zitat: "Sobald ich die Helligkeit <100% stelle fängt der Monitor an zu brummen. Bei 100% ist Ruhe."

Evtl. kann jmd. hierzu mal was sagen, herzlichen Dank.

Edit: so, war wieder mal etwas zu voreilig. Auf den vorhergehenden Seiten habt ihr ja schon darüber diskutiert. Gut werde ihn jetzt wohl mal kaufen und mein eigenes Urteil bilden, ggf. tausche ich ihn beim MM wieder um.
Ts, hätte ich mich nur nicht hier informiert  , dann wärs mir wohl nicht aufgefallen, bzw. würde gar nicht darauf achten.


----------



## BläckStar (1. November 2009)

Ich glaube, dass es den Perfekten TFT gar net gibt. Und wenn, dann sicherlich muss man sehr viel Glück haben um so einen zu bekommen.
( Wie eine Nadel im Heuhaufen zu finden )

Es wird immer was an einem TFT geben was ihn nicht "perfekt" macht.
Zum "backlight bleeding" muss ich sagen, bei mir ist es nur ganz leicht, also fällt garnet wirklich auf und wenn, dann sieht man es nur ganz leicht wenn der Bildschirmschoner an ist ( alles in Schwarz ist ), aber den hab ich generell aus.
Auf meinem Desktop sieht man nix, auch keine Pixelfehler.
Und zum Brummen, hör ich auch nur, wenn ich mein Ohr direkt am TFT hab und dann ebenfalls kaum hörbar. 

Da ist meine Kühlerlüftung und mein TV um einiges lauter, also hör ich das gar nichts und wenn ich Boxen oder Kopfhörer an hab, dann sowieso nicht.

Und für 200€ für so ein TOP Produkt, kann man nicht meckern.

Trotz alldem, würde ich den TFT an alle weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Anfänger (1. November 2009)

Seht ihr die untersten 2 Pixelreihen, oder müsst ihr von oben hinter den Ramen reinschauen um die zu sehn ?


----------



## Tempelritter (2. November 2009)

- erledigt -


----------



## Rolk (2. November 2009)

Ein bischen kippen lässt er sich schon. Beim ersten mal ist das ganze halt noch ein bischen steif.


----------



## BläckStar (2. November 2009)

Also ich kann den Monitor, nach vorne oder hinten schwenken.
Muss da keine Gewalt anwenden.

Eventuell hasten Haltefuß noch net richtig eingeraste. müsste ja dann ein "Klick" gehört haben.

MFG
BS


----------



## Tempelritter (2. November 2009)

- erledigt -


----------



## Tempelritter (2. November 2009)

- erledigt -

Thx


----------



## BläckStar (2. November 2009)

Hmm, is der Haltefuß auch richtig eingerastet?

Ihr macht entweder was falsch oder das Gerät will nicht, ansonsten umtauschen und einen neuen holen. 
Und wenn ihr da schon zu 2t verzweifelt...


----------



## Tempelritter (2. November 2009)

- erledigt -


----------



## KrickKrack (2. November 2009)

Wie nervig ist das denn, wenn du deine Posts im nachhinein äderst.
So funktioniert ein Forum nicht, du Scherzkeks.


----------



## Revilo (2. November 2009)

KrickKrack schrieb:


> Wie nervig ist das denn, wenn du deine Posts im nachhinein äderst.
> So funktioniert ein Forum nicht, du Scherzkeks.


Er hat es nicht geschafft den Monitorfuß richtig zu montieren! Versteh auch nicht wieso er es nachträglich ändert!


----------



## tom5520 (2. November 2009)

Geh doch sonst einfach mal in ein Elektronikmarkt.
Da kann man das find ich besser sehen...


----------



## Tempelritter (3. November 2009)

na ja, eigentlich wollte ich die Beiträge löschen, ... dachte, dass die meisten, wenn nicht alle  ,  hiervon sowieso nicht betroffen sind. Sorry.
Kurz nochmal der Hintergrund: Fußmontage lief schon ok, aber ich konnte den Bildschirm nicht neigen.
Also echt, da beginnst selbst an Dir zu zweifeln.

Aber kurzum: hab schon mit dem Gedanken abgeschlossen, das Ding umtzutauschen, bzw. mir beim MM vorführen zu lassen. Wie gesagt, die ganze Fußkonstruktion sieht doch schon sehr wackelig/filigran aus, oder? Möchte das aber nicht Samsung ankreiden, da dieser Bereich fast bei jedem Hersteller etwas nachlässig gesehen wird. Ein Einpacken war so gut wie nicht möglich da immer noch der eine Fuß nicht abnehmbar war und somit heraus schaute.
Trotzdem nochmal den ganzen Mut zusammengenommen, einer Bildschirm gehalten, der andere mit Kraft an dem Fuß ran. Gott, hab ich Blut geschwitzt, das windige Teil in meinen Pranken , und noch dazu der schöne Klavierlack , aber dann dennoch geschafft. Nach Überredungskunst erneut einrasten lassen, aufgestellt und jetzt kommts - da neigt sich das Teil so was von geschmeidig. Mag gar nicht zurückdenken was ich da vorher mit Kraft versucht habe.
Aber dann beim Einschalten und Geniesen: vorbei die vorhergehenden Strapazen. Einfach nur SCHÖN! Und darauf gleich das neue Rammsteinvideo reingezogen - zur Entspannung.


----------



## maph (23. November 2009)

Freeman1979 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine frage die eigentlich nur entfernt was mit dem TFT zu tun haben.
> 
> Ich hab den mir gekauft und die xbox mit dem vga kabel angeschlossen. Also ich kann ja die Auflösung jetzt hochstellen auf, also 1920-1080, aber die Quali ist trotzdem nicht so gut wie an meinem LCD der HD ready hat. Hängt das am VGA kabel? gibs da nen anderes Kabel ne bessere Möglichkeit?? Meine xbox hat eben kein HDMI ausgang.
> ...



Bin gerade zufällig über deinen Beitrag gestoßen. Ich habe meine XBOX auch über VGA an einem 226BW. Im Gegensatz zu HDMI oder Komponente sind bei VGA die Farben nicht so kräftig und es fehlt a schärfe. Den Unterschied merkt man aber eigentlich nur, wenn man es direkt vergleicht. Das Problem bei dir könnte die Auflösung sein. Man kann bei VGA zwar 1080p auswählen, aber die wird eigentlich nicht unterstützt, so dass die XBOX auf 640x480 oder so geht. Das sieht dann natürlich entsprechend schlecht aus. Nimm mal die 720p Auflösung und du wirst sofort begeistert sein!


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (26. November 2009)

Also ich habe mir nun vorgestern den Bildschirm geholt und muss sagen ich bin rundum begeistert...
Erst einmal die Helligkeit runtergestellt und er ist lauter als meine GTX260, deren Lüfter auf dem Minimum laufen...Also kein Brummen festzustellen...
Einfach ein klasse Bild, dass er am Rand etwas spiegelt stimmt, stört aber meiner Meinung nach nicht weiter...
Ich habe nur zwei Fragen, ist es möglich, dass er sich mit dem PC zusammen abschaltet oder gibt es nur an oder aus?
Und zweite ist, ob es möglich ist mit einem Scart VGA Kabel einen DVB-T Receiver anzuschließen, bzw hat das jemand so oder so ähnlich schoneinmal probiert?

Grüße
Creep


----------



## KrickKrack (26. November 2009)

Es gibt wohl keine Möglichkeit, dass sich den Monitor mit dem Rechner zusammen ausschaltet.
Dazu wäre eine Master/Slave Steckdosenleiste sehr hilfreich.
Daran könntest du dann auch deine andere Peripherie anschließen (Drucker, Boxen, usw.).

Zufällig gibt es seit heute bei Aldi Süd eine im Angebot. Diese hab ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

PC-Steckdosenleiste bei Aldi Süd ab 26.11.09


----------



## alex99 (29. November 2009)

auch bei mir sind die hellen streifen zu sehen, die ziemlich stören beim spielen und filme kucken. was ist da zu machen? einstellungen änderen oder zurückschicken? betreffen diese streifen alle oder ist es ein defekt und man kann ihn umtauschen?

mfg


----------



## midnight (30. November 2009)

Das nennt sich Backlight bleeding und tritt bei 80% aller Monitore auf - beim einem mehr, beim anderen weniger. Zurückgeben kannst du ihn schon, aber ob du einen besseren bekommst bleibt offen.
Du kannst ja mal an den Helligkeit drehen, dann fällts evtl nicht weiter auf.

so far


----------



## alex99 (30. November 2009)

hm schade, bei mir es es schon ziemlich krass. ich werde mal darüber nachdenken ihn zurückzugeben. hat ihn schon jemand von euch wegen dem zurückgegeben?

thx


----------



## MSPCFreak (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube, dass das kein Garantiefall ist, aber bei guten Anbietern dürfte es kein Problem sein den Umzutauschen. Must halt bischen nerven, dann klappt das schon.


----------



## alex99 (3. Dezember 2009)

jö, werd ich auch machen. schade, heißt warsch. wieder warten... und warten... und warten bis das gerät kommt.


----------



## Dragonbreath66 (6. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend Leute,
kleines Statement v.mir zum P2450H. Der Monitor läuft bei mir jetzt schon seit gut 2M ohne Probleme.   Habe keine Probleme mit den leichten Reflexionen v. Rand. Helligkeit (35) u. Kontrast (60) wurden nach der Installation angepasst. Gamma auf Modus3, Magic Color u.Farbeffekt auf "aus". Konnte auch in den Games keine Auffälligkeiten entdecken. Kurz u. gut, Cooles Teil

Kaufen: eindeutig yeeah


----------



## phenomgamer² (6. Dezember 2009)

meinst du 2 minuten oder 2 monate?


----------



## Metbier (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo leute, ich hab Probleme mit dem LCD Monitor, ich setz das ganze ding mal einfach hier rein, hoffe ihr seit mir nicht böse, ich wollte nicht extra wieder so einen Raum für mein Problem auf machen.

So, jetzt hab ich mir dieses kabel: Premium VGA RGB Kabel VGA St. 3xCinch gold 2m {V16-2} bei eBay.de: Monitor- Projektor- TV-Kabel (endet 13.12.09 20:04:22 MEZ)

und diesen stecker gekauft: 3 Kupplung RCA AV Audio Adapter Klinke Cinch Buchse bnt bei eBay.de: Audio (endet 21.12.09 22:45:00 MEZ)

UND WAS IST der blöde SyncMaster P2450 sagt mir: "Ungeeign. Modus 1920X1080 60Hz Analog

Klasse. Was mach ich den jetzt ???? 
Weiss jemand da weiter, da kann man ja auch nichts einstellen oder ?

Ach ja, es geht um meine PlayStation 2 mit der ich an dem LCD Monitor Spielen möchte...


----------



## servetin (16. Dezember 2009)

Hat womöglich nicht direkt mit dem Bildschirm zu tun, aber ich bin halt absoluter Laie, vll kann mir jemand helfen:

Folgendes Problem bei meinem neu gekauften Monitor:
Ein paar wenige Farben werden nicht richtig dargestellt. In Fenstern wie Firefox oder Explorer hab ich rechts oben (im FF also über der Such-Leiste) cyanblaue, dünne, horizontale Striche. Sie sind nicht gleichmässig und machen daher ein kleines "Muster".
Bei manchen (!) dunklen Flächen werden etliche Bildpunkte dunkelrot dargestellt. Da sich in Filmen aber bei Bewegung die "Dunkelheitsgrade" diverser dunkler Flächen (z.B. ein Mantel) ständig ändern, hab ich die ganze Zeit ein sich bewegendes rotes Muster.
Ich dachte zuerst am Pixelfehler, aber andere Farben werden ja überall am Bildschirm richtig dargestellt. Any ideas? 

Grafikkartentreiber von hier hab ich aktualisiert. Ich bild mir ein, dass es in Filmen einwenig besser geworden ist.

Windows XP Prof, SP2
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Killboy13 (16. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,


joa würde mir diesen Bildschirm auch gerne kaufen. Da ja einige sehr zufrieden damit sind und es genau in meinen Preisbereich fällt.


Einige Fragen hätte ich aber schon .... also es ist definitiv Full HD ? 

Gibt es Unterschied zu einem 40 Zoll Fernseher - wenn ich Blu Ray Filme schaue? Also auf 1080p ?

Ich kaufe ihn mir, auch aus dem Grund, dass ich PC u. PS3 (!) an einem Bildschirm nutzen will. Wie schalte ich da zwischen um ?

Funktioniert es mit einer PS3 gut? Sieht alles aus, naja wie Full HD halt ?  

Hat ein Fernseher der Full HD hat und 500-600 Euro kostet vorteile bei der PS3 ? 

Habe einen alten Röhrenfernseher - ich werde große Unterschiede bei der PS3 merken?


Naja, und ... werde ich mit meinem System ( ich denke ja ) klarkommen mit neuen Games auf der Auflösung?


Meine Hardware:


i7 920 3 Ghz
GTX 260 OC
3GB DDR3 OCZ 1266 RAM ( wird warscheinlich bald auf 6GB erweitert )
P6T Deluxe V2


----------



## phenomgamer² (16. Dezember 2009)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> 
> joa würde mir diesen Bildschirm auch gerne kaufen. Da ja einige sehr zufrieden damit sind und es genau in meinen Preisbereich fällt.
> ...



Du wirst mit deiner Konfig. auf jedenfall genug leistung haben ^^
selbst ich zocke ab und zu auf meinem 42" fullhd plasma mit einer gf98gtx+

jetzt mal zu den Bildschirmen:

Bei der Reaktionszeit wäre ein Plasma das non-plus-ultra, da diese nahezu null bzw 0,00001 ms beträgt. Danach folgen die Tn-Panele wie auch im p2450h und als schlusslicht die lcd's welche mit werten von 5 ms deklariert sind aber teils deutlich langsamer sind.

die größe des monitors ist natürlich ein selbstverständlicher unterschied sowie der stromverbrauch->     plasma > lcd > tft

zum bild selbst: plasma und lcd haben grundsätzlich keine lichthöfe und hier ist auch der super schwarzwert von plasma zu erwähnen welcher schon ansehnlich ist wenn man einmal den unterschied zum lcd gesehen hat, sowie die farbtreue. Nachteil beim plasma ist einfach der extreme stromverbrauch.

Das mit den lichthöfen reisst mich selbst ab und zu total aus der spielwelz / illusion, wenn filmszenen gezeigt werden und die lichthöfe in den schwarzen balken auftauchen.

Meiner MEinung nach solltest du trotz allem den p2450h nehmen wenn du nich vorhast sowieso einen tv daneben zu stellen. Denn ego shooter oder strategiespiele verlieren total ihren reiz wenn man mit maus und tastatur auf der couch sitzt. Alle Spiele die ich ohne Maus und Tastatur spielen kann switch ich immer sofart aufn plasma und die dicke anlage und pack das xbox360-pad aus. Aber spiel mal ein RTS mit controller

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir in deiner Entscheidung ein wenig Argumente geben, dass du für dich die richtige Wahl treffen kannst.


----------



## Killboy13 (16. Dezember 2009)

Aber, es würde funktionieren mit der PS3.  ? Und auch auf 1080p


----------



## phenomgamer² (17. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du auch ein hdmi-kabel hast ja ^^
das spiel sollte dann allerdings auch 1080p unterstützen


----------



## michi20 (25. Dezember 2009)

*Samsung SyncMaster P2450H*

Hallo habe zu Weihnachten einen Sync Master P2450 H bekommen. Finde ihn soweit auch super, kenne mich aber nicht so aus. Habe die Treiber installiert und auch in der Systemsteuerung Einstellungen vrgenommen. Die Grafiken haben eine super Auflösung, aber in Word oder auf dem Desktop auch teilweise im Internet aber nicht alles, sind die Schriften so unscharf oder dünn. 
Ich weis nicht ob man andere Einstellungen machen muß wo ich nicht kenne, oder ob es an der Grafikkarte liegt.

Ich habe eine Radeon 9100 Pro IPG 64 MB
Die Bildschirmeinstellungen sind 1920 x1080  32 bit 60Hz Analog angeschlossen

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, wenn ich länger reinschaue, und dann woanderst hin sehe ich etwas verschwommen. Bei meinem alten Bildschirm den ich vorher hatte mit niedriger Auflösung war alles ok.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Tuneup (25. Dezember 2009)

Habe das Ding auch seit gestern 
Aber kein Geschenk, selbst finanziert  Aber bei nem preis von 200€ für so ein Gerät konnt ich nicht anders.

Ich kann nur sagen...traumhaft, wenn ich das vergleiche mit meinem "alten" 19" Widescreen...Wow 

Aber die Kabel sind leider etwas kurz geraten -.- Muss meine alten Kabel benutzen...
Auch der "Hals" vom Fuß zum Bildschirm wirkt etwa mickrig, und der Bildschirm wackelt schnell mal.


----------



## Killboy13 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ist es normal das die PS3 sooooo wenig Kantenglättung hat? Ich meine ... LBP und GTA4 sehen ja schon in Ordnung aus ... aber die Kanten. ^^ Das sind ja echte Treppen 

Was sind die Optimalen Einstellungen des P2450H fürs PS3 Gaming?


----------



## phenomgamer² (26. Dezember 2009)

was heisst denn so wenig? xD

die ps3 hat eigentlich gar keine kantenglättung ^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (26. Dezember 2009)

Kurze Frage: 

Denkt ihr es ist möglich bei Saturn oder Media Markt sich den Bildschirm vorführen zu lassen? 

Glaubt ihr, ich kann zu dem Typ sagen, dass ich einen will, der keine Lichthöfe oder Pixelfehler hat?


----------



## Spaiki (27. Dezember 2009)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Denkt ihr es ist möglich bei Saturn oder Media Markt sich den Bildschirm vorführen zu lassen?
> 
> Glaubt ihr, ich kann zu dem Typ sagen, dass ich einen will, der keine Lichthöfe oder Pixelfehler hat?


 
Ich würd mal sagen 50:50 Chance. Kommt drauf an was du für einen erwischt. Einen jungen dynamischen Verkäufer der sich damit auskennt und kundenorientiert denkt wird sicher sich die 5 Minuten nehmen.

Ansonsten online bestellen da kannst du in der Regel mindestents 14 Tage testen


----------



## Killboy13 (28. Dezember 2009)

Aber hey ... ^^ Irgendwie is das komisch ... wenn ich im Menü bin der PS3 sieht alles total gut aus. Die Schrift usw. alles perfekt. Da merkt man Full HD!


doch wenn ich ein spiel starte ... naja sieht echt nicht nach full hd aus ...! also ganz ehrlich, gibts sooooo einen großen unterschied zwischen nem 42 zoller und dem P2450H in Sachen Full HD und Grafikqualität? Ich habe mich auch weiter weggesetzt ! also ein kumpel hat einen 42 zoller an die ps3 angeschlossen, und bei dem sieht es mindestens 300% besser aus! Ich denke esl liegt an meinen Einstellungen.


Und mal nebenbei, hab mich ja früher nicht so für die Xbox360 interessiert, aber sieht die Grafik echt soviel besser aus? Also als ich im Saturn war, hab ich mal ein Auge drauf geworfen, und es sah echt nicht schlecht aus 


Aber was ich halt komisch finde, wie schon erwähnt. Die Grafik wird nur schlechter, sobald ich irgendein Spiel starte. Dann sieht auch das Menü viel schlechter aus ...


----------



## Mitosp (10. Januar 2010)

hi denk mal das liegt an der "geringen" rechenleistung der ps3... ist ja wie beim pc.. im desktop sieht alles toll aus aber wenn du ein spiel mit zu hohen anforderungen hast hackts also muss die qualität runter


----------



## Jason22 (10. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist die Rechenleistung der PS3 um einiges höher als bei der xbox360.
Erklärung zu den Kanten: 
Keine Multisample-Kantenglättung in Kombination mit FP16-Rendertargets (meist verwendet für HDRR) möglich, nur jeweils eines von beiden. PlayStation 3 ? Wikipedia
Bei der PS3 soll es auch ein paar Optionen geben, die das Bild verbessern. Ich kann das leider nicht bestätigen, da ich keine PS3 habe 

PS: Ich hab jezt auch einen P2450H. Ich kann jetzt auch Fragen darüber beantworten 
Jezt nichtmehr XD


----------



## mattinator (1. Februar 2010)

Habe mir jetzt mal nicht die Mühe gemacht, alle 13 Seiten durchzulesen. Heute war dieser Link in den PRAD-News: PRAD | News .


----------



## Faboulas (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mich auch mal ein bisschen um geschaut und bin dabei auf den LG W2442PA und den iiyama ProLite B2409HDS gestoßen. Die haben beide noch zusätzlich eine Pivot-Funktion und sind sonst von den Daten her fast gleich. Denkt ihr, dass der Samsung trotzdem besser ist oder dass einer von den beiden vielleicht doch noch ne bessere Alternative wäre?


----------



## mattinator (2. Februar 2010)

Faboulas schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch mal ein bisschen um geschaut und bin dabei auf den LG W2442PA und den iiyama ProLite B2409HDS gestoßen. Die haben beide noch zusätzlich eine Pivot-Funktion und sind sonst von den Daten her fast gleich. Denkt ihr, dass der Samsung trotzdem besser ist oder dass einer von den beiden vielleicht doch noch ne bessere Alternative wäre?



Wenn Du einen 24" mit Pivot-Funktion und div. anderen Extras haben willst, kann ich den Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM empfehlen: Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (LS24KIQRFV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland. Habe ich selbst schon eine Weile und bin sehr zufrieden. Einen Vergleich kann ich nicht bieten, da es bisher mein einziger LCD-Monitor ist. Von den teilweise beschriebenen "Selbstauslösungen" habe ich bisher noch nichts feststellen können und mit der Bedienung durch die SensorTasten habe ich keine Probleme. Dazu muss ich jedoch erwähnen, dass ich nach der geringfügigen initialen Anpassung die Tasten außer zum Ein- und Ausschalten nicht gebraucht habe.


----------



## [GER] Tobi (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab einen P2450H und bin begeistert. Betreibe ihn mit einer HD 5850 und HDMI vor allem für Gaming. Bluray Filme sehen aber auch extrem geil aus 

Kurzgesagt:
-Bild super
-Sehr scharf
-Keine Schlieren
-Die Farben werden alle sauber dargestellt.
-Die Ausleuchtung lässt keine Wünsche offen
-Der Monitor ist sehr edel. Touchpad-bedienung, Rahmen usw
-Die Beiliegende Software kann extrem viel praktische Dinge. (Magic Bright, Multiscreen usw usw)

__________________________________________________
vollweg begeistert. Für 200€ nur zu empfehlen.


Nochmal die technischen Daten:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster P2450H

Ich hab den Monitor auch bei Alternate gekauft. Gab auch hier keine Beanstandungen.


mfg


----------



## Magiya (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster P2450H*



michi20 schrieb:


> Hallo habe zu Weihnachten einen Sync Master P2450 H bekommen. Finde ihn soweit auch super, kenne mich aber nicht so aus. Habe die Treiber installiert und auch in der Systemsteuerung Einstellungen vrgenommen. Die Grafiken haben eine super Auflösung, aber in Word oder auf dem Desktop auch teilweise im Internet aber nicht alles, sind die Schriften so unscharf oder dünn.
> Ich weis nicht ob man andere Einstellungen machen muß wo ich nicht kenne, oder ob es an der Grafikkarte liegt.
> 
> Ich habe eine Radeon 9100 Pro IPG 64 MB
> ...



Vielleicht meinst du das wie ess auch bei mir war. Ich hatte eine Unschärfe im mittleren Bereich des Bildschirms nach wechseln der Auflösung (1280x1024 -> 1920 x 1080 oder andersrum). Hab ihn dann auch zurückgegeben.


----------



## firefox_83 (11. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen

Ich will mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen 24"er zulegen, als Ersatz für meinen alten 19"er...

Der P2450H scheint immer noch TOP zu sein und vor allem preislich sehr attraktiv. Für's zocken sollte das Panel sehr gut sein.

Was meint ihr, zugreifen?

Danke und Grüsse
Foxy


----------



## Maschine311 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann ihn dir nur empfehlen, habe ihn jetzt seit über einem halben Jahr und bin Top zufrieden. Der war neulich im Atelco Newsletter für 179€ zu haben und das nenne ich ein echtes Schnäppchen. Im gegensatz zu meinem etwas älteren 226BW ist das echt nochmal ein Sprung nach vorn, da sind einige spiele es nochmals wert , durchgezockt zu werden. Habe vor einigen Tagen den BX2450 mit einem neuen PC zusammen gebaut für 240€. Ich habe kaum ein unterschied gesehen, da er LED ist, ist der Stromverbrauch natürlich geringer und nach Daten sollte der Kontrast ebenfalls um einiges höher sein, allerdings war auf den ersten Blick kaum was zu merken. 

Mußte dir evt. mal im direkten Vergleich bei Saturn mal ansehen, ob der das 50€ aufpreis wert ist. Für den Sparfuchs ist mit knapp z.Zt. 190€ der P2450H ein richtig gutes Teil gerade zum zocken!!!


----------



## kress (11. Oktober 2010)

Greif auf jeden Fall zu, der P2450H ist top für den Preis. 
Bei Mindfactory kostet er im Moment 189€.


----------



## firefox_83 (11. Oktober 2010)

ist auf der einkaufsliste!

danke und happy zocking!


----------



## Spike0007 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

Ich hab den 
*Samsung SyncMaster P2450H*

und leider ein Problem 
und zwar wird das Bild oben leicht angeschnitten hab die Volle Auflösung und Per DVI an eine HD 5700 angeschlossen !
oben Links und oben Rechts ist ein ganz kleiner Schwarzer Streifen 
nur in der Mitte nicht ! 

wieso ? der Monitor scheint mir das Bild oben abzuschneiden


----------



## Spike0007 (25. März 2011)

Hallo ? 

hat jemand mal optimale Einstellungen für den Monitor ?


----------



## Derbe86 (25. März 2011)

Das ist meine Einstellung...und das klappt bei mir auch und ich hab noch ne alte Quadro FX 1400.

Ich hab aber auch mal ne Frage:
Und zwar fällt mir bei manchen Spielen, Filmen etc. auf, dass es beim schwarz manchmal komische weiße "krissel" gibt. Stört nicht besonders, aber hin und wieder fällt einem sowas ja auf, und wenn man´s weiß, dann achtet man auch auf sowas...und dann is auch doof  Hat jemand das Prob auch? Oder isses behebbar?


----------

